# Lower Income Tax in Thailand



## noypiexpat (May 30, 2021)

Hello,
I’m new to the group and will be only moving to Thailand in July. I made some calculations on what will be my income tax and it is significantly higher than what I have in Singapore (even 3x). Does any of you currently performed ways to lower your income tax? I made some research, but would like to hear actual experience and how easy it will be.
Thank you!!!


----------

